# My 1995 200 SX SE



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

The engine is not the one i put in my car i got the BB not the GTI-R


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

How long did it take you to install the engine


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

2 month


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

how much did you pay for your motor? it look like a really good condition !


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

What it run you total for install.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

VERY NICE work. Hows it running and is there a drop on it????


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks 
10000 but i swap from a GA16DE to a SR20DET. With a lot of custom made part. 
On the pics it's drop 2 inch but now i drop ip 2 inch on the back and 2.5 on the front


----------

